# Fulham workhorse ballast/wiring t5ho



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay, I'm taking Niko's advice and will retrofit my hood to 2Xt5ho's running independently. I looked at the Fulham website at the wiring diagrams and they say in the instructions that if using linear lamps a starting aid should be used. I have two questions:

1. Do I need one? If I do need one what is it, and how do I wire it?


2. How far can I wire the ballast from the lamps....for example can I mount the ballasts to the back of my stand and run wires up to the hood?


Thanks...

Frank


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can find the wiring diagram from some of the online vendors that sell these HOT5/Work Horse kits. It used to be posted on AquaBuys.com's site, but I got "page not found."


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've used only Workhorse ballasts with the Giesemann T5HO with no starting aid for about 6 or 7 setups ranging from a single 24 watt bulb to Drinda's 400 watt light.

The wiring is straightforward and you can find it on fulham.com.

The manufacturer says to not extend the ballast wires but I have done it many times with CF and also with T5HO. But keep in mind that the wires that come with the ballast are pretty long so you may not need to extend much.

That's it. Easy.

--Nikolay


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you both for your responses....Yup wiring the ballast is easy...it was the starting aid that got me, but I'm not going to worry about it now so its not an issue. 

Again, thank you very much for helping me with this, now all I have to do is wait for my stuff to come in and upgrade my hood...

Regards,

Frank


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I use the Fulham ballasts with T12, T8 and T5HO all without a starter. 
The tubes light instantly w/o any noise, flickering and buzz associated with the old style ballasts.
Its just not needed.


----------

